# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Gillette Fusion!!

## erikhorn

Beste mensen!
ik heb deze week de gillette fusion gekocht en ze bevallen mij tot nu toe heeel erg goed, ik ben alleen benieuwd wat jullie hiervan vinden?

Groeten,
Erik Horn

----------


## christel1

Wat ik er van denk is dat je de forumregels niet gelezen hebt, reclame maken mag hier niet voor betaalsites. 
Verder zijn het wel de enige scheermesjes waar mijn zoon zich deftig kan mee scheren in combinatie met de scheergel voor zware baard ook van gillette fusion, dus op zich is het een heel goed product maar sorry de link zal weggehaald worden je mag wel je gedacht schrijven over het product maar geen linken naar de verkoopsites erbij plaatsen...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen idee Erikhorn...hahahha...succes ermee.... :Big Grin:  het lijkt mij een prima ding !

ik heb van de Gilette scheermesje voor de onderdanen (benen) ouderwetse verpakking...prima spul, wel moet je goed uitkijken want ze zijn vlijmscherp....ik ging een paar keer over dezelfde plek met dat handige scheermesje en hoppa een stuk vel had ik er "ook" bij afgeschaafd...holishit dat was onhandig en klunzig van mij want het bloedde direct...voortaan maar voorzichtiger doen....pfffffffffffff nu doe ik het anders !!!  :Wink: 

op tv moet je als je een verspreking maakt nog 2 andere merken opnoemen....mooi dus...dank Christel...als we enthousiast zijn dan wil je een ander wat vertellen, maar er zit verschil in dat ben ik eens met het beleid!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

